# E39: 540 or 530



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

Igor,
Go for the 540, I did exactly as you, and got a 01' 540 with M-Sport package...it just looks more sporty and aggressive than the standard 5 series look. I bought mine back in 03' at Burrard Automotive in Vancouver, and imported into the States. I woudn't worry much about the break-in of the engine, it would likely take some pretty abusive treatment to cause any damage. You should be fine.

The steering "feel" argument between the 540 and the rest of the 5 series always amuses me...while I have not driven the 530/528 extensively (test drives only), I do own Ferraris, and this steering "feel" thing is WAY overblown. The difference is subtle at best.


----------



## KevinM (May 2, 2003)

dagoo98 said:


> Actually this isn't true. I would not say the 530 handles better, instead the rack opinion gives it a lighter steering feel and less connection between the driver and the road. :thumbdwn: This is great for Sunday drives but during spirited driving, which 540 owners do frequently engage in, the 540 steering system is superior and that's why the M5 has the identical steering system as the 540 plus larger sway bars for an even more distinctive feel from the 530. If you say the 530 handles better than the 540 under that rationale would imply that the 530 also has an advantage on the M5 because of the rack and pinion. I don't think anyone on this board is that bold. :thumbup:
> 
> I would go for the 540, its a no brainer to me, you get a better car for the same price. :thumbup:


I have owned a '99 528 5-speed and currently a '02 530 5-speed in addition to my M5, so I have been able to compare them directly!

As has previously been pointed out, the only reason the E39 V-8s do not have rack and pinon steering is that it would not fit. I think overall the R&P steering in my 530 gives a more direct (and superior) feel than in my M5. Having said that, the M5 uses a modified recirculating ball steering system called servotronic. Especially when the "sport" button is engaged in the M5, the feel is quite acceptable. And overall...the M5 is unbelievable!!!


----------



## PhilippZ (Oct 17, 2003)

Find a 530iA Sport. In my opinion it is a more balanced car than the 540. It is more reliable. lighter and has better steering, therefore it handles better. I think the performance is almost as good - 540 is only faster in certain uphill passing situations.


----------



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

PhilippZ said:


> Find a 530iA Sport. In my opinion it is a more balanced car than the 540. It is more reliable. lighter and has better steering, therefore it handles better. I think the performance is almost as good - 540 is only faster in certain uphill passing situations.


Are you on Crack or what. Just drive both cars and see which you prefer. Unless your a grandma sporting a walker then the 540 will prevail :rofl:


----------



## IgorZ (Apr 11, 2003)

540ia M-pkg silver/black 30.000km
this is what we got, so far we love it :thumbup:


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

IgorZ said:


> 540ia M-pkg silver/black 30.000km
> this is what we got, so far we love it :thumbup:


Congratulations!


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

dagoo98 said:


> What? That's a good solution, throw another undersized, low torque, three series engine in a 3800 lb car, I thought you 530 owner had enough of that. When will you guys learn that those 6 cylinder engines were made for 3 series. :rofl:


Too bad the big V8 doesn't make up for your small d1ck... :rofl:


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

IgorZ said:


> 540ia M-pkg silver/black 30.000km
> this is what we got, so far we love it :thumbup:


SWEET! Sounds like we have "sister" cars!! Mine is also a 01' 540ia M-Sport.

Maybe we will run into each other in Vanc sometime...I am up there every two or three weeks on the weekends. Usually tooling around Vancouver, North Van and Richmond. Can't miss me, as it will be the same car with Washington State license plates. 

Email me if you are ever down in Seattle...


----------



## IgorZ (Apr 11, 2003)

Hey, I saw a guy on saturday with exact same car I wave him and he smile 
he had us plate.could it be you ?


----------



## dadtorbn (Oct 3, 2003)

IgorZ said:


> 540ia M-pkg silver/black 30.000km
> this is what we got, so far we love it :thumbup:


 Good choice! :thumbup:

I'm late to thi thread. I think you'll appreciate lower end torque of the V8 also.

Don't forget to thumb through Kowached's welcome page also.


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

IgorZ said:


> Hey, I saw a guy on saturday with exact same car I wave him and he smile
> he had us plate.could it be you ?


Sorry, not me...I was in Jacksonville, FL this past weekend.


----------



## Mattkins (Jun 13, 2003)

Hey Igor,

Congrats on the new car. You'll love it! So how's the E30 running now? Last time I talked to you we were in Calgery on the side of the road trying to figure out why your fan was rubbingt a hole through the radiator hose.

You going again this year if Bimmerfest is in Calgery or that city even further up north (Edmonds... Edmonton... whatever)

Hey, now that you have an E39 you can drive down to Seattle and join us in some of our events. 

Anways, I saw this and thought I'd say hi. Post some pics when you have some.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

FireWalker said:


> Why would anyone buy a V8 for their wife is beyond me.


I just saw this thread. FireWalker, the answer to your question is because _*she doesn't like my automatic transmission E38 and she wanted her own. * _ The real question is why wouldn't any husband buy her wife a UUC short shift kit for her Birthday? Wait, I did do that! 



IgorZ said:


> 540ia M-pkg silver/black 30.000km
> this is what we got, so far we love it


Sounds great Igor!


----------



## dagoo98 (Apr 23, 2004)

liuk3 said:


> Too bad the big V8 doesn't make up for your small d1ck... :rofl:


That's a very mature reply. How do you jump from cars to that? It sounds like that is a personal problem that you have and its on your mind a lot. Sorry, I definitely don't have that problem but it seems like you do. That certainly sucks for you, I would imagine that your problem kind of diminishes the whole owning a BMW affect on the girls. :rofl:


----------



## Wagon Man (Oct 17, 2003)

IgorZ said:


> I 'm looking to buy(cash) e39 for my wife.
> So I 've checked all dealers around
> and found 2 cars:


 :dunno: what will "... buy (cash) ..." have anything to do with your question??? :dunno:


----------



## IgorZ (Apr 11, 2003)

J Lew said:


> :dunno: what will "... buy (cash) ..." have anything to do with your question??? :dunno:


well somebody could suggest to put this money as downpayment for new 545 and finance the rest. therefore , I put down most of the details .

now sad part.

Got car on last saturday, same evening got "trans. failsafe prog." message
drove car to dealer on sunday.
Today I talked to mechanic and he say that they might replace transmission control unit or even transmission. also they found out that rain sensor is faulty.
Shouldn't they do a checkup for CPO cars _BEFORE_ they sell it?
I still can return car today or tomorrow, but I like the car
dont know yet what to do ;(


----------



## dagoo98 (Apr 23, 2004)

IgorZ said:


> well somebody could suggest to put this money as downpayment for new 545 and finance the rest. therefore , I put down most of the details .
> 
> now sad part.
> 
> ...


They should do check ups on these cars before they sell them but they often try to minimize they costs. The good thing is that you have a warranty and they will pay for it all. If I was you I would be pulling for them to replace the entire transmission because it would be brand new. The rain sensor is a minor quirk, nothing to really worry about.


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

Don't sweat it, get the stuff fixed and don't look back. Be thankful you have a warranty! 

Dave


----------



## IgorZ (Apr 11, 2003)

Talked to a delaer today
they will replace transmission.
I know that I will have brand new transmission and that this is good, but
still I feel a little upset. WTF I paid 50.000CA + tax 14% (~42000US + tax)
and I had a car only for a day until it broke up
So I'm like smiling and crying.

How often transmission on 540 fail ?
is it normal when car has only 30000k ~20-25000 miles on it?


----------



## dagoo98 (Apr 23, 2004)

IgorZ said:


> Talked to a delaer today
> they will replace transmission.
> I know that I will have brand new transmission and that this is good, but
> still I feel a little upset. WTF I paid 50.000CA + tax 14% (~42000US + tax)
> ...


Not normal at all, with proper maintainance they should last for 200,000 miles. Change the tranmission oil every 50-75K miles. Maybe a dud or the previous owner abused the transmission. At least when you get it back you will have a brand new transmission. :thumbup:


----------

